
Ex-Google engineer Levandowski asks judge not to send him to prison - pinewurst
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/07/feds-seek-two-years-in-prison-for-ex-google-engineer-levandowski/
======
pinewurst
"Levandowski also argues that he can perform community service by speaking out
about the harms that come from unethical business practices."

